# DTG on dark 50% Poly 38% Cotton 12% Rayon?



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

A customer brought me a shirt make up I haven't ever printed on, its as the subject line says a:

Dark (navy blue) 50% Poly 38% Cotton 12% Rayon, from alternative apparel.

Is this going to DTG print ok? 

Anyone printed on this type before?

The customer said they have had a shirt like it DTG printed in the past...


----------



## DVIan (Aug 2, 2013)

I have printed on 50/25/25

It requires Poly-pretreat for regular CMYK prints. Or you can use your standard Pretreat for prints with a White Underbase.

Depending upon the type of Ink your printer uses, these types of shirts can be more susceptible to flaking. So you will need to consider how heavily you will pretreat the shirt.


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome! It's a thin/light shirt so I don't think it's going to need as much pretreat anyways.

Thanks for the reply!

I only have the two shirts from the customer otherwise I would test everything first!


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

We don't allow goods from the customer with dtg work. EVER.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

This is for a clothing line company local to my area. Normally I only allow apparel I can get/replace.

This could be a profitable account no risk no reward!


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

mumzie said:


> We don't allow goods from the customer with dtg work. EVER.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


We have the same policy. Its just not worth the headaches imo.


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

Risk is to appear incompetent to important customer. If the customer truly has a clothing line, they should understand that you'd need at least a dozen to attempt something different - and I would assume they'd expect a setup/test charge as well???


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice and words of wisdom.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

I have printed on charcoal gray next level tri blends and pre treated as I would a regular dark shirt. It's been 8 months or so and I still see the shirts around and looking good.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

sandmanbjj said:


> I have printed on charcoal gray next level tri blends and pre treated as I would a regular dark shirt. It's been 8 months or so and I still see the shirts around and looking good.


What ink, printer, preatrement machine, and preatreatment brand did you use?

Thanks!


----------

